# Offered hr20 today by Directv for my jr250



## german72 (Sep 1, 2006)

Need personal opinons from all, please.

Yesterday, Directv installed a new hr20 for me and this morning I phoned them and asked what it would cost to replace my hr10-250,

I was told that it would be changed for free.

What would you do??

Mike


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

If you can only get your locals in HD via the mopeg4 sats then I'd say go for it. However, if you currently get locals in HD via OTA antenna then there was no reason to get an HR20 in the first place.

For example, DTV has the 4 major networks available in mpeg4 for the Baltimore market, but not my Regional Sports Network. I currently receive 14 HD local channels from both Baltimore and DC via OTA antenna. I'd have absolutely no reason to make the switch since I currently get more HD channels for free than DTV can offer me.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You can probably actually keep your HR10-250 DVR, especially if you want to keep it activated. Then you can have TWO HD DVRs and get the HR20 for free. They will most likely also upgrade your dish to the new AT9 5-LNB dish for free.


----------



## german72 (Sep 1, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> You can probably actually keep your HR10-250 DVR, especially if you want to keep it activated. Then you can have TWO HD DVRs and get the HR20 for free. They will most likely also upgrade your dish to the new AT9 5-LNB dish for free.


Thanks for the reply.

They did the free install on the At-9 dish when I received the hr-20.

Your thinking about switching out and keeping my hr10-250, makes good sense.

I shall call them tomorrow and ask for the free hr-20 as promised.

I have the csr's name and id. She made notes on my account.

Mike


----------



## ManOfChill (Sep 15, 2006)

captain_video said:


> If you can only get your locals in HD via the mopeg4 sats then I'd say go for it. However, if you currently get locals in HD via OTA antenna then there was no reason to get an HR20 in the first place.
> 
> For example, DTV has the 4 major networks available in mpeg4 for the Baltimore market, but not my Regional Sports Network. I currently receive 14 HD local channels from both Baltimore and DC via OTA antenna. I'd have absolutely no reason to make the switch since I currently get more HD channels for free than DTV can offer me.


Captain, If I understood your post correctly you are in the Baltimore area which would make your RSN -- Comcast SportsNet. It is available in MPEG4. That's the main reason I made the switch to the HR20.


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

ManOfChill said:


> Captain, If I understood your post correctly you are in the Baltimore area which would make your RSN -- Comcast SportsNet. It is available in MPEG4. That's the main reason I made the switch to the HR20.


It is not available to customers in the Baltimore dma.


----------



## rfc (Sep 28, 2006)

german72 said:


> Need personal opinons from all, please.
> 
> Yesterday, Directv installed a new hr20 for me and this morning I phoned them and asked what it would cost to replace my hr10-250,
> 
> ...


I would really like to have an Hr10-250, and I can't get one from DTV anymore. Would you sell yours to me for a reasonable price?


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

rfc said:


> I would really like to have an Hr10-250, and I can't get one from DTV anymore. Would you sell yours to me for a reasonable price?


You can go to www.weakknees.com and they will be happy to sell you a new HR10-250. I had two HR20's installed and have had so many recording reliability problems that I reactivated my HR10-250 for now.


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

german72 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> They did the free install on the At-9 dish when I received the hr-20.
> 
> ...


JUST A NOTE

d* has send out a notices to csrs that ONLY the h10-250s are to be replaced with the r15s (also known as dvr+ ..) & only if cust meets eligibility. so, I am not for sure how csrs are able to switch out w/ to get the hr20. I know I can't.. robin


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

surfbird said:


> JUST A NOTE
> 
> d* has send out a notices to csrs that ONLY the h10-250s are to be replaced with the r15s (also known as dvr+ ..) & only if cust meets eligibility. so, I am not for sure how csrs are able to switch out w/ to get the hr20. I know I can't.. robin


What??? This is nuts!

You're only allowed to give a customer an R15 to replace their HR10-250??? Why on earth would anyone want to trade a HDTV unit [HR10] for a low def unit [R15]??


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

RunnerFL,

I almost thought the same thing when I read that, but they said h10-250. What I thought then, after looking at it again, is did they really mean R10 and just put the "-250" on it out of confusion? Is there really an H10 (I can't remember from reading this forum and didn't want to take the time to figure that out)?

At any rate, *surfbird* (or a D* CSR that cares to answer), could you clarify the model number that you are speaking of? No way in heck can D*'s policy be to replace a High-Definition DVR with a Standard-Definition DVR. Which model nmber DVR is being replaced with the R15?


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> RunnerFL,
> 
> I almost thought the same thing when I read that, but they said h10-250. What I thought then, after looking at it again, is did they really mean R10 and just put the "-250" on it out of confusion? Is there really an H10 (I can't remember from reading this forum and didn't want to take the time to figure that out)?
> 
> At any rate, *surfbird* (or a D* CSR that cares to answer), could you clarify the model number that you are speaking of? No way in heck can D*'s policy be to replace a High-Definition DVR with a Standard-Definition DVR. Which model nmber DVR is being replaced with the R15?


OK I have no idea what surfbird is talking about but here is the normal promo:

*HR20 Receiver and 5-LNB Dish with Installation:*

Reactive HD-DVR replacement offer for customers with active HR10-250 (HD-DVR with TiVo).

Customer gets to keep and relocate their existing HR10-250 into new room.

Provides local HD channels in MPEG-4.

Interactive HD-DVR.

Leased with 2-year commitment

Off-air antenna functionality for HR20 available from software download in late 2006.

$99 equipment, installation and HR10-250 relocation (upon request). 
Includes handling and delivery.

If customer has more then one eligible HR10-250, all must be replaced at $99 each (no partial replacement).

Credit card payment required.

Exception: Mass. or Penn. customers can use Western Union.

All applicable hardware-related costs (equipment charges, taxes, handling/delivery, etc.) plus the fee are due in full at the time the order is placed.

Hope this clears the confusion


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

serenstarlight said:


> Hope this clears the confusion


Now that makes MUCH more sense...


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> RunnerFL,
> 
> I almost thought the same thing when I read that, but they said h10-250. What I thought then, after looking at it again, is did they really mean R10 and just put the "-250" on it out of confusion? Is there really an H10 (I can't remember from reading this forum and didn't want to take the time to figure that out)?
> 
> At any rate, *surfbird* (or a D* CSR that cares to answer), could you clarify the model number that you are speaking of? No way in heck can D*'s policy be to replace a High-Definition DVR with a Standard-Definition DVR. Which model nmber DVR is being replaced with the R15?


from on weekly update we are suppose to see & not accidently find left behind from other csrs.. "tivo to dtv + replacements" we're now replacing tivo dvrs w/ dtv+ dvrs, only.. customers will enjoy the advantages of the plus dvr, including an increased recording capacity.team leaders in tier 1, tier 2 & new call types need to go over this info w/ their csrs..

& on another note I saw a post a while back (not too long but one I hadn't heard of) so I looked into it. the free hd-dvr offer which may have been one of the reasons some got the new one free (but then I still haven't figured out how some have gotten 2) I think it is how the techs read wo incorrectly becasue I looked at someones acct that had rec'd 2 but the order only showed 1, there were 2 wo' out on it..

the other offer I saw:

1-dvr or 1=hd-dvr @ $0 cost (after rebate) {which would have been the h10-250}
+ 3 mo dvr service 
8/16 - 11/15/06 & activated by Dec 14/06

must pay by credit card + 2 yr service commitment

available to NEW CUSTOMERS
in market areas tuscan, az & colorado springs, co

prospects need to call 877-233-7587

sorry, there are so many deals & expired offers it is easy to get confused. + by the tme i get home from driving I've already done 12 hrs. hey, I wish I had options available like some you've recd.. I agree that equipmt should be upgraded either cheaper or free taht we have forgotten those that helped start as customers. trust me, my acct isn't an a list one & i've been a cust since 10/31/99..

now I am about to sleep so I can hash out nfl tommorrow + 2 hrs ot. I honestly have spend more time on here after work just checking out issues w/hr20 because I want this ird too.. but I don't want the hassle of de-bugging.. I've never had a dvr before.. so I don't want a bad experience or loss of cash to get one. 
then it shows a link of zipcodes so eligibility can be verified


----------

